# Art contest #5 - starring... a Jaguar!?



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

For the subject this time around, I picked a stunning photo of a Jaguar. I decided to try something a little different with hopes that it would get more people to participate.  If anyone doesn't like the idea and thinks we should use a catforum cat instead, please say something.

The photo is from Morguefile.com which is a photo reference library to be used for public and private use, so using this photo is not violating any copywrite laws. :wink:
If you would like a larger picture to work from, you can download it here.

Remember that this contest is more for fun than competition. Anyone of any age and skill level is welcome to participate.  Artwork does not need to be realistic, but can be any style you desire. 

*The Rules:*

You may use any medium you choose, except a computer graphics program. (There is a seperate graphics contest for those people interested in computer art.)

Please upload your submission to the Cat Forum photo gallery.
Image must not exceed 600px in width.
Images should be in jpg or gif format to show up.

One submission per user.
Up to 15 entries will be taken.

The winner will pick the subject and theme for the next contest. 
Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Deadline is Dec 7th.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I wasn't gonna say anything but been that you said this: 


> If anyone doesn't like the idea and thinks we should use a catforum cat instead, please say something.


It's not that I don't like the idea but the contest is for drawing cats and that is what I'd draw. Only because it's for cats. Good idea but I really wouldn't be interested in this one if it's not gonna be a cat.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It's a cat, just a really big one! So beautiful, I would love to stroke their head :wink:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Jaguars _are_ cats... the wild relatives of our little housecats... :wink:
There was no where that specified that it had to be a picture of a domestic cat... in fact, I don't know if we ever specified that it had to be a cat, but seeing that this is a cat forum, it would be wise to keep that as the theme.

My thinking behind choosing this picture is that there might be some people out there who would be willing to participate, but don't see the point in spending a bunch of time to draw a picture of somebody else's cat. I know that I used to enjoy drawing pictures of the big cats. They're a popular wildlife subject. People hang pictures of lions and tigers and leopards on their walls... but far fewer people will display a portrait of someone else's housecat... 

Since we have had very few entries in the contests so far, I'm hoping that by picking a more generic subject, it will encourage more people to participate because they could actually do something with the picture or give it to someone as a gift when they are finished, rather than just putting it in a porfolio... I thought it would be a nice change of pace to have once in a while, also.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I think you picked a wonderful subject. I wish I could enter, but I'm simply awful at drawing/painting/et cetera.


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

I think the subject is fine. 

I will be entering. (I've got some new prismacolours to try out, which I bought while in the states on my honeymoon  :lol Althought with christmas drawing close. I hope I get it finished by the closing date.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think the subject is wonderful. I admit that I would rather draw something for myself than draw someone else's cat. I love big cats -- that used to be my favorite subject to paint.


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

that's a really cool photo -- I love big cats


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

OK, i'm DEFINATLY gonig ot try to enter this one... lol. you all caught me at a bad time though! i'm in the middle of moving! hahahah. stunning picture though.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

I love big cats and I think this is a really great choice  

I might even have a go...not that i am any good at drawing...lol!


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

Is anyone entering this. I see the deadline has ended, but it might be wise to extend it slightly to Mid January due to the christmas period, as I know people will be busy.

It would be a shame for the art contest to be forgotten about.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I think thats a good idea. I know this time of year, people are busy with the holidays, school, etc. There have been a few people who expressed intrest in this one, but I imagine they have been busy.

How does Jan 15th sound to everyone?... that is, if people are still interested...?

I apologize for not addressing this sooner, but my computer crashed and I just finally got it working again.


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

that sounds good to me. I would really like to have a go of this one, especially as I have some new pencils


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah, as mentioned before, ti's a really bad time for me! i never even thought about the holidays though, seems to be a bad time for everyone  thanks for extending the deadline. i'll be sure to submit


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I want to enter but m just too busy right now - thanks for the extension!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

I would like to enter! Are we allowed to make it animated (cartoon-ish)? I stink at drawing realistic cats!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

As long as its hand drawn and not done on a computer, its open to any style you choose. I'd love to see some non-realistic or abstract entries too


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Great! >.<


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Here is my entry!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Tabassco said:


> Here is my entry!


That is really cute, Tab.


----------

